# What hunts are you looking to do in 2019?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking at drawing the Manti limited entry archery elk tag. People would call me an idiot for burning the amount of elk points that I have on this tag, but I have my reasons. One being that I'm going to let a buddy apply as a group with me so we can both draw. Other reasons being that the thought of doing it with a rifle or muzz doesn't appeal to me, and a 1 hour drive from my house will put me into good elk country on this unit. 

Aside from the elk tag I believe I will put in for a Manti general season archery deer tag since I will already be archery hunting there. And of course I will probably pull an expo tag or two here in a month or so. The last couple years I have been getting back into grouse hunting and I found a productive little choke cherry covered hillside last fall. I'm afraid it got torched in the massive Pole Canyon fire, unfortunately. I will have to hit it hard and see if I can find any new grouse spots. Maybe this year I will actually do the OTC turkey hunt instead of just talking about it like I have been lately as well. How about the rest of you?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice, can't wait to see how your elk hunt goes! 

I'm planning on flying to Adak in March with some guys in my NAVHDA chapter for a ptarmigan and caribou hunt. Should be a fun 4 days with the dogs.

I'll probably get out a few times for spring bear too. 

I've got a hope to do a weekend caribou hunt in August, spend a week at the end of moose season in September back where no sane person should hunt moose without an airplane. But if I draw an archery moose tag for the military base here in town that might change. Plus I'll do a few bear attempts and lots of bird hunting and try to squeeze in a goat hunt too.

Plus I figure I'm either gonna get a Henry's deer or San Rafael desert sheep tag. It's about time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats awesome CCG. Good for you. I hope you and your buddy both tag bruisers. 

2019 comes with the usual pipe dreams for me but I'm looking forward to doing the same hunts this year as last. Second season of my dedicated deer and another multi season any bull tag. Looking forward to hunting with my daughter and wife a bunch and I have some more antlerless points to burn. 4 for pronghorn and 2 for elk. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to pull the Manti muzzleloader elk tag this year... after my grandfather's hunt out there in 2014 I have a score to settle with that mountain... CCG, if you do draw the archery I may want to pick your brain...
I'll also do my usual UT general deer tag and WY doe/fawn pronghorn tags. This will be the first year for my oldest son so I'll try to get him a general any weapon deer tag for the usual unit and also a couple pronghorn tags as well...
All of that will be following a fishing trip to Alaska with my dad & brothers...
Going to be an exciting fall for me!!!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ll draw dedicated again this year with my wife. I “should” draw a turkey tag with her and my dad as well. If I don’t draw my LE archery bull tag, I’ll buy another multi season spike. I’m getting close to my mountain goat, any year now. I’ll buy a private lands cow tag as well. I should draw a cow tag. I should draw a doe deer and pronghorn tag. I’ll buy more fall turkey tags and I’ll draw another swan tag. I am the top point holder for sandhill cranes in the state with 9, so I can draw that whenever I want, but I’ll only apply for that when I get hard up for tags on a slow year. I’ll probably just buy points for deer elk and pronghorn in Wyoming. Somewhere in that mix I’m sure between my wife, dad, brother and brother in law, someone will draw some other tags as well. Throw on top of that waterfowl to fill in the blank weekends it’ll be another full fall.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm thinking about making a run at the Manti LE as well...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I not expecting anything in the draws. 

I'm just going to apply for as many overlapping hunts in multiple states and figure that I won't draw a thing

But then who knows.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be putting in for a LE elk hunt. Can't decide between Beaver archery or panguitch muzzle. 
If don't get that, will do the 3 season elk again. Enjoyed that a lot. Got one on the muzzle hunt. 
Will put in for buffalo either sex, early. Ya, that's a pipe dream.........even with 18 points. 
For general deer, will either be early rifle or muzzle. Had early rifle last year. Was a good time. 
But, haven't been muzzle deer for a while. Have a lifetime license, so have to figure it out. 

No matter what tags I end up with.....I will just be glad to be anywhere....


----------



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

I will be putting in for general archery along with antelope archery tag. Both of which I should pull. Also trying to decide if I wanna burn my bear points . And possibly another trip to CO for 3rd season.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

-Wyoming Region G (plenty of points to draw)
-Dedicated Hunter (0 preference points)
-LE Deer Any Weapon (16 points)
-Moose (17 points)
-GS Deer Any Weapon & Moose for my 14 year old daughter and 11 year old boy
-LE Elk Any Weapon for my wife (1 point) (She drew deer in ‘17) & Moose (15 points)

I’m anticipating that really the only thing I’ll draw is my Wyoming tag, so that will be my focas for the year.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Axis hunt in Jan, May- Aug a Bookcliffs bear (15 points going into the draw), Sep- Wyoming Antelope (fingers crossed), Oct-Gen deer (no tag this year but I love going), accompanying my father on a Colorado elk hunt, Nov-Antlerless elk, HO cougar and of course the RMBH tag that I will draw this year! Closing the year out on a Arizona Coues hunt 26-31 Dec (9 points going into the draw)

Now all these plans could fall apart (with the exception of the booklciffs bear, Axis and coues) if I finally draw that NM Ibex and my son draws his Bookcliffs Bison.

TofP!!!!!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

WY Bull elk and buck deer for me.

Planning on trying out the archery season this year. Should be a fun time!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be in my third year of dedicated hunter. So I have that general season deer tag. 
I'll get an any bull tag for the usual area.
Then I'll try for one of the expo tags.
Then try for a LE deer tag with my 10 points and Desert Bighorn with 8 points.
I'll be buying my 13th Colorado deer point and probably buy a point for Kansas whitetails for the first time.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I’ve gotta try and use up my Utah points since it’s the last year I’ll be a resident. Hoping for an OIL tag in the bonus pool and maybe an LE elk tag in the lucky suckers pool. I have a ton of antlerless points and I will burn them all this year sharing with the kids. 

Other than that, I just hope to get a decent mule deer tag somewhere. CO, WY, NV, UT, ID......I’m easy.———-SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Coyote, Rabbit, Pot Guts, Ground dogs, That's likely what I'll draw. LOL-O,--O,-


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My year could be interesting with work travels so I am not sure what I'll be applying for just yet.

Probably look something like this

- LE Elk La Sal (Either Muzzy or late season rifle)
- Dedicated deer
- General Season deer (Possibly just a point)
- OIL moose
- Antlerless elk

For the my 3 kids
- Youth any weapon general season deer La Sal
- Youth elk
- LE Deer Vernon


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I plan to put in for CWMU Moose (10 points), LE Elk Early on the Manti (6 points) and GS Deer (1 point)...haven't decided where yet but probably the Manti as well. 

If/when those fall through I will apply for antlerless Elk on the Manti with my 2 points. If that also doesn't pan out I will try to pick up a late season mitigation/depredation tag from someone.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

So many Ideas running around in my head even thinking about it, i guess the best way to do it is put it down on paper to line it all out.
-Dedicated Hunter Deer
-Multi Season Spike tag
-Antlerless Elk in the late season
-Colorado Bull Elk, will definetly draw, been hunting the same honey hole for 13 years.
-Planning on applying for ID Moose


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My waiting period is up so I am hoping to draw a Panguitch Lake LE tag. With zero points my buddy that has some points built up said that I could put in with him.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

dang all i am hoping for is a general season deer tag. it's sad i know but it's reality. anything else will be a great bonus.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Working for a hunting company has it's perks, i'm due for a BIG 2019!

August:
Utah Dedicated Hunter deer tag
Utah Archery Elk tag 

September:
Alaska Sitka Blacktail Deer
Alaska Black Bear (if I draw)
Idaho Archery Elk
Montana Archery Elk

October:
Wyoming Antelope
Idaho Rifle Mule Deer
Utah Rifle Deer (for the lady friend)

November:
Colorado Mule Deer
Missouri Whitetail Deer

December:
Arizona Coues Deer

Going for the deer slam in one year, with my luck i'll go o'fer!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Working for a hunting company has it's perks, i'm due for a BIG 2019!
> 
> August:
> Utah Dedicated Hunter deer tag
> ...


Are they hiring????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

General deer
LE elk
Bison point


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Utah
GS muzzy deer 1 point
LE elk 3 points going to try and draw a cwmu and jump back into the deer pool next year with my son on his first legal year to hunt
Buffalo 10 points 
Doe deer 10 points 
Cow elk 2 points 
Doe antelope 2 points 
Cow moose 3 points

Wyoming
Either sex antelope 


My dad has 15 LE elk points he’s hoping to cash is 

Hoping 2019 is good for me but I probably won’t draw again


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Utah Deer
Arizona Deer
Wyoming Antelope

Would like to get back to Colorado for some deer hunting but i don't see that happening


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Montana P-dog hunts.
Wyoming P-dog hunts.
:-o


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nice, can't wait to see how your elk hunt goes!
> 
> I'm planning on flying to Adak in March with some guys in my NAVHDA chapter for a ptarmigan and caribou hunt. Should be a fun 4 days with the dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Johnnycake! Sounds like you have another year full of adventure planned! I actually have some Manti elk questions I need to ask you. Specifically about Candland Mountain.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Thats awesome CCG. Good for you. I hope you and your buddy both tag bruisers.
> 
> 2019 comes with the usual pipe dreams for me but I'm looking forward to doing the same hunts this year as last. Second season of my dedicated deer and another multi season any bull tag. Looking forward to hunting with my daughter and wife a bunch and I have some more antlerless points to burn. 4 for pronghorn and 2 for elk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'm sure you'll kill a general season bull again! Do it with the bow again!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> I'm hoping to pull the Manti muzzleloader elk tag this year... after my grandfather's hunt out there in 2014 I have a score to settle with that mountain... CCG, if you do draw the archery I may want to pick your brain...
> I'll also do my usual UT general deer tag and WY doe/fawn pronghorn tags. This will be the first year for my oldest son so I'll try to get him a general any weapon deer tag for the usual unit and also a couple pronghorn tags as well...
> All of that will be following a fishing trip to Alaska with my dad & brothers...
> Going to be an exciting fall for me!!!


If I draw the tag and hunt the Manti this year I'm open to sharing any info I can!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> I'm thinking about making a run at the Manti LE as well...


Nice! Which season?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In our area we can't hunt the p-dogs. 8)

The Feds get really, really uptight about it. :smile:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll put in for CWMU Moose--14 points 

General Deer--1 point

LE Elk point--2 points

Cow tag--3 points


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

LE Elk: 21 points - dunno what I’m doing. 
Bison: 8 points - dunno what I’m doing. 
Doe Pronghorn: 3 points - dunno what I’m doing. 
Cow elk: 2 points - dunno what I’m doing. 
Doe deer: 1 point - will get another point. 
Bear: 4 points - will buy another point. 
Swan: 4 points - been holding out to apply with my daughter, but she’s slacking on hunter safety, so may just cash in finally. 

Lifetime license for deer. Will probably do Manti rifle again. That has been a fun hunt the last couple years. 

Wyoming:
2 points for pronghorn. Dunno what I’m doing. 

New Mexico:
Trying something new this year, not sure what exactly yet. 

Got some decisions to make.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I’m just hoping to get out and get my Panguitch cow elk filled this Saturday. Start a new job in February and figure I’ll be working away the rest of 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

All in Utah.
Archery deer, probably SW Desert, but Pine Valley, Zion or Panguitch Lake will be ok.
Archery elk, anywhere in Utah I want.
Bull moose, 19 points and I'm not telling you where.
Or cow moose, 5 points and """"""""".
Antlerless deer, either Quichipah or depredation.
Antlerless elk, Pine Valley and/or depredation. (I can get 2 if I want.)
Doe pronghorn, CWMU or depredation.
OTC Turkey
Pine Hen
Cottontails
Coyotes if I see one!
Edited: I still have a depredation antlerless elk tag to fill before Jan 31, but the weather hasn't cooperated enough for this old geezer.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Utah: General season deer (points probably, but who knows) points for everything else. 
Nevada: Deer, pronghorn, and elk; probably won't draw but I have potential to draw a sleeper unit for deer.
California: Deer (2 points ), Pronghorn (13 points), Elk (8 points), Sheep (2 points), could draw a couple deer units that have potential, including a shotgun only hunt for a WMA that is either sex. Antelope, Elk, and sheep, I have a better chance drawing the Henrys....

Might apply in WY for doe pronghorn and Oregon for deer and elk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I will be applying for 10-15 big game tags (not counting the expo), and most likely won't draw one. Dad should draw general deer. 

Thank heaven for waterfowl season.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be doing a dozen+ hunts this year.

The only one I REALLY want is the Desert sheep tag..........


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll apply for deer, elk, and antelope in Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, Arizona, and New Mexico. Won't draw anything unless it's a total fluke.

Colorado 2nd season deer tag will be a for sure, one of those units that could produce a big one depending if weather plays nice.

Bison in Wyoming, probably won't draw that unless it's a fluke.

Moose in Wyoming, probably won't draw that unless it's a fluke.

I should draw an elusive cow tag and doe pronghorn. Should be fun to take my 6 year old along on those.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This year I am done getting points and I am going for it.

LE Elk for me - not sure what area yet. I hope luck is on my side and I draw.
Mt. Goat - Beaver unit
LE Deer - Book Cliffs or Vernon

If lady luck doesn't give it up then general deer and elk. BTW Coyotes are always in season!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> The only one I REALLY want is the Desert sheep tag..........


Me too. With my one bonus point, I should be guaranteed a tag sometime in the next 300 years.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

My oldest boy turns 12 this year so I really want to make sure he is able to have a great year.

I’ll put him in for rifle deer on the Manti. Also antlerless elk and antelope. Not sure what units yet. Possibly antlerless antelope in Wyoming as well.

I’ll put in for Manti rifle as well. We should both draw deer tags. I’m sure I’ll also draw a le archery elk tag for the Manti since it is the first year I can put in for elk again. 

My brother should have enough points for a le Manti rifle elk tag. May put in for a CO deer tag as well, but haven’t decided yet.

Will also get myself and my two boys gen turkey tags. 

Mostly excited to spend time with my boys in the great outdoors chasing critters!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I’ll be lucky if I draw a archery deer tag(nonresident) with the point creep and the ever growing number of applicants!! So looking at 70 this year and averaging 3 years between hunts, I figure maybe 2/3 hunts before 80!!! Maybe I’ll try for an undersubscribed Unit just for a hunt!!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

There are caribou on Adak? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> There are caribou on Adak? I wasn't aware of that.


Yessir, the military transplanted a bunch from the Nelchina herd in the 50s to provide the people stationed on the island with a hunting opportunity. Populations have cycled wildly and very few big bulls seem to grow any more from the reports, but the cow population is strong right now. Due to how few people make it out there these days with the base closed and modern views on environmental protection/native species the current regs for caribou on the island for residents and nonresidents allow for 2 bulls from August 10-December 31, and no limit on cows year round. The herd stays on the far side of the island and is a beast to hike to from town, so few do it. We'll mostly be chasing birds to work the dogs and have a rifle or two handy in case a cow decides to be dumb.

Turkinator, just my two cents, but you should absolutely plan on putting your son in for antlerless antelope in Wyoming. No better first big game hunt out there I think.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Turkinator, just my two cents, but you should absolutely plan on putting your son in for antlerless antelope in Wyoming. No better first big game hunt out there I think.


Word got out on WY antlerless hunts and its been hard to draw them lately, especially with the harsh winterkills and tags reductions.

My son's first year he drew Utah antlerless pronghorn and it was after the fact I hilariously learned it was a TWO doe tag. He shot both his early the first day. His first year hunting he got 2 antelope, 1 buck deer and a cow elk... all in Utah.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Word got out on WY antlerless hunts and its been hard to draw them lately, especially with the harsh winterkills and tags reductions.
> 
> My son's first year he drew Utah antlerless pronghorn and it was after the fact I hilariously learned it was a TWO doe tag. He shot both his early the first day. His first year hunting he got 2 antelope, 1 buck deer and a cow elk... all in Utah.
> 
> -DallanC


SW Wyoming yes, but you can still find easy draw tags within 6-10 hrs drive of SLC.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m going to stop hiking all over creation to find a buck and only road hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I'm going to stop hiking all over creation to find a buck and only road hunt.


It works, you can stay nice and dry inside of your truck and not have to get cold and wet until you get out to take the shot. Then the drag back to the truck should be a very short one.

I know of some hunters down on the Plateau that camp right across the road from a water hole and place a pumpkin on the dam or trail leading to the water. They then just sit in camp waiting for the unsuspecting 2pt to wander up on opening morning. I a have seen the evidence of them shooting one there for a number of years. They don't have to go much further than 50 yards from their camp trailer to the water hole where the dead deer will be at and they can back their truck right up to the deer.

I also forgot that they also homestead the spot from some time during the elk hunt until the deer hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gs muzzy deer 1 point.
moose 16 trying to decided if i want to a public land or a cwmu unit. 

Le elk buying point 7 it will give me 8 cashing in next year. 


Bear point 7 witch i will have 8


Anterless 

doe deer 1 point 

cow moose 8 points 

doe antelope 2 points 



birds swan 1 point 

cranes 3 points 



should be a pretty good fall 2019 if we draw some tags. good luck all


----------

